# Venomous snake handling course dates @ Wrigglies



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I am opening this thread to show the dates for our handling courses. If you cannot attend a course, please keep checking this thread to see when the next one will be.

Next course is pencilled in for the 29th september. Anyone wishing to attend should contact me via PM.

Regards

Dave.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Changed date to 6th Oct. : victory:


----------

